# Tear stains? paranoia or issue?



## bmags (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a 4 month old White German Shepherd, his name is Ghost. He has what I think are very pronounced tear stains. I have done some research and have come across articles, some say its just because he is white and that it what make them so noticeable. I have read articles that point out that its a medical issue. I have seen some photos of other white German Shepherds and there tear stains are not very noticeable, so this leads me to be somewhat concern. 

I would like to get some advice or insight on this from anyone with experience in this area. 
His left eye seems to have more of a stain from it, as well as around it. 

The two photos of Ghost are the best ones with his tear stains. 

Again, is this something I should follow up with a vet or does his stains look normal to you guys? 

Thank you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

might be of interest .

Dog Tear Stains: Everything You've Heard is Wrong!


----------



## Crackerjill (Jun 28, 2014)

We have a 5 month old White GSD and he gets the same thing. It doesn't bother him and is better some days than others. Our vet thinks possibly allergies, but it's never been a big deal. This picture is from this week and it looks fine.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

My White GSD has never had any tear stains. I think I would get it checked out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a "natural" remedy to try: 

Mix equal parts of Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar (this contains the “Mother Tincture” – you can see it floating around in the bottle) and purified water in a spray or squirt bottle. Apply this to a medium size area on the back of his/her neck, wetting the spot of hair thoroughly. Apply this 2 times daily. Also wipe eyes and face with plain warm water and clean cloth, 2 times daily, right after vinegar is applied to the back of his neck. I’ve had people who try this see the eye conjunctivitis or eye drainage disappear or, at least a reduction, within a few days, but others have seen results within hours! You can find Organic Apple Cider Vinegar in health food stores. 



Does your dog tend to have "gunk" in his ear's? If so, he could have a yeast issue. 

You can also use the ACV for this!


Moms


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine teared a lot while she was teething and then it went away after. Haven't had a problem with it since. If it continues after teething I'd get it checked out.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

carmspack said:


> might be of interest .
> 
> Dog Tear Stains: Everything You've Heard is Wrong!


instead of warning against using antibiotics (which is tylan in a powder form) i would instead wonder why the antibiotics work and how to replicate that effect without the abx ? :shrug:


http://www.leospetcare.com/a-veterinary-guide-to-tear-stains/


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This article on tear staining is as good as any I've found. It pertains specifically to Maltese, but the info is pertinent to all dogs.

ABOUT TEAR STAINING

There is nothing, I repeat, NOTHING that safely removes tear stains once they are set. Some show people actually attempt to bleach the fur, as outlined in the article, but please don't try this. In order to remove tear stains that are already there, you have to clip off the fur. Then if you wipe the eyes daily, you can prevent them from coming back. Some folks put a drop of mineral or vegetable oil under the eyes to protect the hair from further stains. There are also supplements you can put in the food, and they do work, but some of these contain subtherapeutic levels of antibiotic.

Many, if not most, white dogs show some degree of tear staining around the eye, especially pups during the teething stage like your pup. At this point, I'd clean the eye area daily, and check the eyes to see if they look red, irritated or crusty. If they do, a vet visit is in order. If the eyes look clear and healthy, I'd just wait it out until he finishes teething.


----------

